# need advice on sus 300



## shadybradyd (Mar 13, 2011)

im 25. 6 ft even 173 lbs.and about 8 percent bf. i recently got 2- 10 mL vials of sustanon 300 from red lion labs. ive researched the shit out of it knowing 2 to 3 shots of a total of around 1000 mg a week is recommended. im not so concerned about gaining so much size but keeping my lean figure. is 2 1 mL shots a week going to b too much or too less. or do i just need to up the cardio and h.i.i.t? just curious


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*shadybradyd* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## prop01 (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome Shady... There is another forum for anabolics . You will get more info there . Read more post first and see if your can find your answer before you post .


----------



## vortrit (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## eyeofrah (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man.....on Sustanon     I think you should front load 500 mlg the first week and keep it at 250 - 300 mlg a week after that.  Do you have a stack?  Also remember to take nolvadex.  The best cure is prevention


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 14, 2011)

eyeofrah said:


> Hey man.....on Sustanon     I think you should front load 500 mlg the first week and keep it at 250 - 300 mlg a week after that.  Do you have a stack?  Also remember to take nolvadex.  The best cure is prevention



Bad info! This is the second or third post this guy has replied to that was rediculous. Front loading is unnecessary. Sustanon should be used atleast every three days for a continuos level of ester release. Nolvadex is not the best and should only be used if needed. Sus is a great compound if used properly it's really good to run some dbol or t Bol as a kicker til the linger esters begin working.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 18, 2011)

ya ive got nolvadex for my pct. im on my 2nd week and continuing with the 1 ml injects every 3 days. (sunday and wed). so far so good. painful delt injections. glutes are rough too but thats the prop. any other info for a novice? thanks latsky.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 18, 2011)

you should be pinning 1000mg eod for 16 weeks


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 19, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> you should be pinning 1000mg eod for 16 weeks



What? That's stupid to WTF


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 19, 2011)

Don't inject 1000mg eod that is bad advice.   You should do your injects on monday wednesday friday.  1cc each time.  Sust is a compound that you have to use higher doses compared to normal test because sust has different esters that vary the release. You should be running aromasin during your cycle this is an AI.  You should also get your PCT straight.  You need to run clomid or nolva with aromasin.  Clomid would be a better choice.  I have never heard of the lab you are using.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 19, 2011)

red lion labs.i thought it was fake but the results have been real. thinking of running some tren also.


----------



## GMO (Mar 19, 2011)

eyeofrah said:


> Hey man.....on Sustanon     I think you should front load 500 mlg the first week and keep it at 250 - 300 mlg a week after that.  Do you have a stack?  Also remember to take nolvadex.  The best cure is prevention





Pulsated Pec said:


> you should be pinning 1000mg eod for 16 weeks



What in the hell are you two talking about.  I negged you both for these stupid suggestions.  Please, please, please DO NOT give out advice if you don't know what you are talking about.  That is how people get hurt and end up with serious side effects, or in the case of the first post, get s***y results from their cycle and waste gear.

TGB nailed it, as sus should be injected EOD or 3x per week at a minimum to keep blood levels stable.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 19, 2011)

thanks gmo. so sundays and weds are not enough? im trying to keep injection frequencies the lowest i can because the prop is rough to where its hard for me to manuever at my work with the soreness.


----------



## GMO (Mar 19, 2011)

shadybradyd said:


> thanks gmo. so sundays and weds are not enough? im trying to keep injection frequencies the lowest i can because the prop is rough to where its hard for me to manuever at my work with the soreness.



It is enough for the longer esters, but the prop requires more frequent injections to keep blood levels stable. This is the main reason I hate Sus, and yet SO MANY people want to use it.

My advice is to pin 250mg on Mon/Wed/Fri.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> It is enough for the longer esters, but the prop requires more frequent injections to keep blood levels stable. This is the main reason I hate Sus, and yet SO MANY people want to use it.
> 
> My advice is to pin 250mg on Mon/Wed/Fri.



x2. My advice is to get Test-C or Test-E ASAP, and ditch the sust and its painful injection swellings and unstable test levels.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 19, 2011)

ya i think u guys are right. my source kinda fucked me anyway. i wanted the test tren eq blend and he got me the sus 300. im going to go ahead and finish the 10 week cycle. i just want to get leaner


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 19, 2011)

i pin sust twice every six days works great that 1000mg eod thing was  a joke lighten up people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 19, 2011)

250mg every 3 days


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 19, 2011)

i need it by the mLs. its a 10 mL vial


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 19, 2011)

1 ml = 300 mgs in your case.  The OP is 250 mg/ml which is standard for sust.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 19, 2011)

1 mL every 3 days............................


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 19, 2011)

cool. thats what ive been doin. im 2 weeks in and and everythings been goin accordingly. just tryin to stay as lean as possible. the prop in the this shit blows. tryin to suck it up but damn the glutes are rough. does heating really help? and should i inject in the mornings? appreciate the info fellas.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 20, 2011)

shadybradyd said:


> i need it by the mLs. its a 10 mL vial


 
How old are you? Have you completed 5th grade arithmetic?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 20, 2011)

Homey,  just deal with the soreness.  Its normal and you will be happier than a pig in shit when its all over...


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 20, 2011)

26. just wonderin  if i could get some info.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 20, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> How old are you? Have you completed 5th grade arithmetic?



arithmetic? dont b those of those dicks bro? i know how rough effingham is to deal with these days. idk erica. just sprinke bleach around the house and throw a flam at it.


----------



## GMO (Mar 20, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> i pin sust twice every six days works great that 1000mg eod thing was  a joke lighten up people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Joke or not, someone who is a noob could take you serious and end up with a pair of titties.  Not cool...


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 20, 2011)

another question. will injecting in the morning help alleviate some of the pain and swelling the next couple days. im not bitchin its just rough with my job being unable to maneuver around. lovin bein jacked tho.


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Mar 20, 2011)

pin into ur ass


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 20, 2011)

shadybradyd said:


> arithmetic? dont b those of those dicks bro? i know how rough effingham is to deal with these days. idk erica. just sprinke bleach around the house and throw a flam at it.


 
lol. what? effingham is in the middle of the boondocks. If that's where you're from then that explains it. If you're insinuating that that's where I'm from..then no. And idk what the arson thing is all about.

1ml/250mg's = Xml/300 mg's

it's not that hard to figure out when someone suggests 250 mg's E3D


----------



## GMO (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't over think it bro.

Just shoot 300mg rather than 250, it isn't that big of a difference.

Next time I suggest running Test E or C.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 20, 2011)

wow my bad. too much crown royal black. not a clue wtf i was sayin there. but thanks.


----------



## shadybradyd (Mar 20, 2011)

will do. the prop blows. im happy with the 300 just wish i had gotten tren or eq to run with it.


----------



## donkc29 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Mar 20, 2011)

donkc29 said:


>



Ok I'm feeling a serious neg fest and flaming coming on... Could be the d Bol and test though lol


----------



## eyeofrah (Mar 20, 2011)

wow alot of diff opinions


----------



## eyeofrah (May 4, 2011)

ok ok , just inject 3 ccs in your neck , 2 in each but cheak and 1 cc in each arm, haha     Joke     dont do that


----------

